
The Little Programming Language - 0x54MUR41
http://www.little-lang.org/
======
isxek
See previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11530097](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11530097)

~~~
0x54MUR41
Ah, I don't see if this already posted before.

------
analognoise
This is the kind of stuff I come to HN for; a cool language I knew nothing
about.

